# DUB extractor cap tool



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I've Googled and searched but I do not see a tool for the 4-pin DRAM DUB extractor cap. I've tapped it lightly with the edge of a screw driver with no success. I searched Park tool with no success. Any guidance? My local shops are weeks behind and I want to change out a chainwheel. 

TIA!


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dumb question but are you sure the cap has to be removed? I think it is there simply to serve as a backstop to allow the self extracting screw to work correctly. At 2:56 in this video you can see where the non-driveside crankarm is installed with that cap in place. Shortly afterwards the cap is tapped all the way in with a mallet. Looks to me like you can uninstall the crankarm without removing the extractor cap.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. It stays there and as the crank bolt is backed out it presses against that cap to extract the crank arm. You don't want it coming out or being loose.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I bought the bike new via mailorder due to limited availability of size. It did not come with the cap. I tried to take one of my wife's bike but cannot remove it without the tool


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Crockpot2001 said:


> I bought the bike new via mailorder due to limited availability of size. It did not come with the cap. I tried to take one of my wife's bike but cannot remove it without the tool


Well - you could buy an extractor cap or it seems like one of the Park Pin Spanner tools would work - but I couldn't tell you which one.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> Well - you could buy an extractor cap or it seems like one of the Park Pin Spanner tools would work - but I couldn't tell you which one.


PIN SPANNER! That's it. I was assuming it needed to be 4x but I guess 2 pin would work fine. Thanks!


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Crockpot2001 said:


> PIN SPANNER! That's it. I was assuming it needed to be 4x but I guess 2 pin would work fine. Thanks!


It's interesting that SRAM changed this. I have a pre-DUB GX Eagle crankset, and the extractor cap uses a 10mm Hex instead. Wonder why they felt the need to change it...


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

FWIW, it is the red pin spanner. I wanted to install the gold extractor, and I needed the Park spa-2 to remove the cap. Be aware that they are left-handed threads.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

mountainbikeloco said:


> FWIW, it is the red pin spanner. I wanted to install the gold extractor, and I needed the Park spa-2 to remove the cap. Be aware that they are left-handed threads.


HUGE thanks. Good info!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Never mind.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## LarsMTB (Jun 1, 2009)

It tried to unscrew the cap with a pin spanner tool without success. 

Has anyone ever seen a 4 pin socket tool?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cannondale made one, but who knows if it fits the SRAM crank. The pin spanner will work, but not all pin spanners are created equally. Put the spanner in opposite (that's important) holes, and line it up as close to the crank arm as possible. Grasping over the pins with one hand, use the other to squeeze the crank arm/pin spanner together. Remember it is a left-hand thread, so it unscrews opposite of expected.

If it is still insufficient to remove it, you will want to find a swinging pivot-style pin spanner, such as the one made by Birzman


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

LarsMTB said:


> It tried to unscrew the cap with a pin spanner tool without success.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a 4 pin socket tool?


It has left handed threads, so just checking you were turning the right way which is paradoxically, the left way.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

p0is0n0ak said:


> It has left handed threads, so just checking you were turning the right way which is paradoxically, the left way.


This^^ its reverse threaded a pin spaner works fine on it...and I suggest putting some locktite on it. They tend to get lost easily.


----------



## LarsMTB (Jun 1, 2009)

p0is0n0ak said:


> It has left handed threads, so just checking you were turning the right way which is paradoxically, the left way.


Im aware of that.


wschruba said:


> Cannondale made one, but who knows if it fits the SRAM crank. The pin spanner will work, but not all pin spanners are created equally. Put the spanner in opposite (that's important) holes, and line it up as close to the crank arm as possible. Grasping over the pins with one hand, use the other to squeeze the crank arm/pin spanner together. Remember it is a left-hand thread, so it unscrews opposite of expected.
> 
> If it is still insufficient to remove it, you will want to find a swinging pivot-style pin spanner, such as the one made by Birzman


That tool looks stronger than my ParkTool SPA-6


----------



## LarsMTB (Jun 1, 2009)

p0is0n0ak said:


> It has left handed threads, so just checking you were turning the right way which is paradoxically, the left way.


Yes, but thank you for asking.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

LarsMTB said:


> Yes, but thank you for asking.


No worries. I have to ask. Those things are just not on there that tight unless someone doesn't realize they are left-handed threads and cranks on it. My next trick would be to apply torque as if trying to loosen with one hand and tap everything with a rubber mallet. This technique can persuade a lot of things to come loose without damaging anything.


----------



## BigHerm (May 21, 2018)

I used snap ring pliers to tighten mine.

Original fell off riding right after install, lost on the trail. I kept my eyes peeled on subsequent trips to the same network and found another DUB cap in a different spot from where mine departed. Don't remember if I used loctite but it stayed put for many miles.


----------



## xmikedentx (Oct 4, 2009)

LarsMTB said:


> It tried to unscrew the cap with a pin spanner tool without success.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a 4 pin socket tool?


Abbey just came out with their 4 pin.


----------

